# New Douglas Hadron 727



## adamofnazareth (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey, guys. I've always been skeptical of products offered by rondomusic.net. I used to always see people rave about Agile on internet forums several years ago, but never decided to buy one. I recently met a guy with a baritone agile, and after seeing the quality of the instrument, I felt much more comfortable about ordering a guitar from rondo. Last week, I found myself ready to purchase a 7 string, and decided to give rondo a try. I'm glad I did. 

Yesterday, I received my new Douglas Hadron 727 via FedEx. I immediately opened it, and removed it from the hard case (which is a great $50 case, btw.) and was astonished by the quality of the instrument considering the small price of $275.00 for the case and guitar. I immediately half assed a set up, and got a feel for the guitar. It's a solid 7string, and the only thing it needs are new pickups (the stockers are junk). I ordered a set of DiMarzio blaze to replace the bridge and neck pickups with. I honestly have no complaints. This guitar was one hell of a deal, and ordered it knowing that the pick ups would be shit, but much better of a deal compared to buying a Schecter Omen 7.

Anyways, here's some pictures of my new hard on... I mean, hadron.
(taken with my camera phone. sorry about the glare in the headstock photo)


----------



## johnmac99 (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats! I recently purchased one as well.  Its a great guitar for the price!


----------



## Razzy (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice dude. A guy I know just bought one of these, and other than the pickups, it is a VERY nice instrument.

Good fretwork, resonates niceley acoustically, even the LFR seems very solid.

If these were sold in stores, Ibanez would have to discontinue the RG7321, because nobody would buy them.


----------



## adamofnazareth (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah man! Super stoked on it. I was worried about the quality of the Floyd when I ordered it, and well, let's just say i'm not any more. I'd buy another one. My next 7 might just be an Agile!


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 11, 2011)

A friend of mine just bought one and it is very nice for the money. Only flaw I can find is a minor imperfection in the wood near the 5 way, and the Floyd is a.) fucking impossible to use as of now (waaaay too stuff) and b.) the arm is like super angled up. Not to mention it was advertised with "smoked" hardware or some nonsense, but it came with just standard chrome.


----------



## op1e (Apr 11, 2011)

Cant wait to get mine, got some stuff I'm trying to move to make it happen. Either that or the Scope, kinda torn.


----------



## adamofnazareth (Apr 11, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> A friend of mine just bought one and it is very nice for the money. Only flaw I can find is a minor imperfection in the wood near the 5 way, and the Floyd is a.) fucking impossible to use as of now (waaaay too stuff) and b.) the arm is like super angled up. Not to mention it was advertised with "smoked" hardware or some nonsense, but it came with just standard chrome.



That sucks, man. Have your friend email kurt and tell him about the problems. He should refund some of his money. He must have bought a lemon. My hardware appears to be "smoked", and the guitar doesn't have any blemishes, and doesn't need fretwork. But yeah, It is a good guitar for the price.


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 11, 2011)

How is the Floyd? His is really really stiff with the three springs it came with, to the point where he just blocked it off because its hardly useable. Plus, the arm is just way to angled. It came in (around) G standard. After some work and putting it in Drop A with lighter strings, its alot better and stays in tune.


----------



## brutus627 (Apr 11, 2011)

that guitar is pretty cool for the price, congratz! anyone else think that the headstock looks almost identical to kxk's?


----------



## Randy (Apr 11, 2011)

It just gave me a 727 Hardon.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 11, 2011)

Randy said:


> It just gave me a 727 Hardon.



27" baritone hardon? Very VERY nice Randy...


----------



## levitator (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome! I'd like to see Rondo start making 7 strings with spalted maple tops!!


----------



## powerofze (Apr 11, 2011)

levitator said:


> Awesome! I'd like to see Rondo start making 7 strings with spalted maple tops!!


sounds sexy. I thought there was a spalted maple intreped 8 around somewhere though


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 11, 2011)

iv been thinking about getting one of those or an agile anyone here own both or atleast played both?


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've played my friends a fair amount and I'd def. recommend it. The body is sooo thin, it's like an S series Ibanez. Once you get a good set up on it, it'll play like butter. The only thing I'd say you may eventually want to change is the pups. They aren't bad, they are just average.

I emailed Kurt and he said they will be making alot more 7's (with Kahlers finally!) and 8's by the end of the year. I'm stoked.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 12, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> 27" baritone hardon? Very VERY nice Randy...


 
Why do you sound so excited about Randy's... "excitement"? 

Look out for new thread... Weekend at Randy's Part 2 (The Bro Rape Edition)


----------



## honeyiscool (Apr 12, 2011)

I just received mine today. The strings are way too heavy for my style. I am putting on a set of very light strings so that I can have drop B tuning with the rest of the strings in F# standard. Yes, I know, it sounds weird having a higher tuning on a longer scale guitar, but I have a feeling I'm gonna love it that way.


----------



## metalmania408 (Apr 21, 2011)

adamofnazareth said:


> Hey, guys. I've always been skeptical of products offered by rondomusic.net. I used to always see people rave about Agile on internet forums several years ago, but never decided to buy one. I recently met a guy with a baritone agile, and after seeing the quality of the instrument, I felt much more comfortable about ordering a guitar from rondo. Last week, I found myself ready to purchase a 7 string, and decided to give rondo a try. I'm glad I did.
> 
> Yesterday, I received my new Douglas Hadron 727 via FedEx. I immediately opened it, and removed it from the hard case (which is a great $50 case, btw.) and was astonished by the quality of the instrument considering the small price of $275.00 for the case and guitar. I immediately half assed a set up, and got a feel for the guitar. It's a solid 7string, and the only thing it needs are new pickups (the stockers are junk). I ordered a set of DiMarzio blaze to replace the bridge and neck pickups with. I honestly have no complaints. This guitar was one hell of a deal, and ordered it knowing that the pick ups would be shit, but much better of a deal compared to buying a Schecter Omen 7.
> 
> ...



I have one of these bad boys as well.  Congrats! Glad you're diggin' it!




adamofnazareth said:


> That sucks, man. Have your friend email kurt and tell him about the problems. He should refund some of his money. He must have bought a lemon. My hardware appears to be "smoked", and the guitar doesn't have any blemishes, and doesn't need fretwork. But yeah, It is a good guitar for the price.



^ this, if you're buddy can't live with it. Just as a reference, mine was blemish-free and came with the smoked h/w.




johnmac99 said:


> Congrats! I recently purchased one as well.  Its a great guitar for the price!



Did you ever get that D-Activator installed? How's she sound now???


----------



## johnmac99 (Apr 22, 2011)

metalmania408 said:


> I have one of these bad boys as well.  Congrats! Glad you're diggin' it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No not yet had to put the 7 string on the back burner. I am modding a Peavey Windsor at the moment.


----------



## jem777 (Feb 18, 2012)

How do the pickups compare to the AH27 and AH17 in the RG7321?


----------



## nicomortem (Apr 8, 2014)

I've got the 727 Hadron coming in the mail tomorrow, I got the one with the transparent black finish, although my wife insisted she likes the natural finish better. Everywhere I look, I see this guitar in the natural finish, he's got over 50 of them in stock so I figured I would get a different color than everybody else! This is probably the best guitar for the money in Rondo's entire inventory. Nowhere else can you find a neck thru super strat at anywhere near this price point, not to mention the locking trem and high-quality Grover or Wilkinson tuning machines. I will have to see about the pickups, because I suspect they may be the same as the pups that came in my Douglas Grendel, which I think are some of the best sounding pickups for metal tones I have ever used/heard, regardless of brand. I find them to be especially good when I record with them, and I prefer the live sound of the pickups over the Seymore Duncans that I have installed in the LTD 7 string. They've got a tight bottom end, no fuzz or mud, they work really well with a crunchy, Marshall-esque type metal tone, and the middle position sounds fantastic with a clean tone. I'm hoping the Hadron has the same pups in it as the Grendel, because I wont want to go spending $200 to put new pups in a $200 guitar. I will try and post a NGD thread tomorrow or the next day when it arrives, provided of course that the instrument doesn't have a huge crack in the neck or body like the last 2 Hadrons I received from Kurt.


----------



## DarkNoon (Apr 8, 2014)

I had a Hadron 6 in Trans Red a while back. Threw in an EMG HSH set and it was godlike. Their build quality for the money is damn good.


----------

